# OC Bulkhead Tips & Tricks



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

OK, so it seems that a fair number of us P&S folks will be standing on the same 2-block bulkhead for the better part of Saturday morning. I'd like to start a discussion for this weekend regarding tactics to grab some nice fish so that this can be a good weekend for everyone. I'm bringing my ladyfriend down and I have no idea what I'm doing so I'd like not to look like a fool while you pros are reeling in all the toggies, flatties & blues... 

Lets start with the conditions:

Forecast:

Sunny, High 74*F, North Wind 14-20mph, cold front just passed through on Thursday (today)

Tides:

L: 4:00am
H: 10:45am
L: 4:45pm
H: 11:00pm

From the tips I've gathered, I intend to stop and see Bev @ Harbor Tackle to pick up some fresh bunker, sand fleas and possibly some live minnows.

I have heard it would be best to create a sort of single drop rig - like the bottom half of a double-drop rig and throw a sand flea on a 4/0 hook, drop it straight down off the bulkhead and pull in some tog.

I also intend to bring the heaver... I'm not sure yet what might be worth casting out to but i would think live minnows on fishfinders might get me a flounder or two.

OK, GO!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You pretty much have the right ideawith the tog rig...take your leader and make a dropper loop and then leave about 6 -8 inches of line after the loop. put your sinker on the loop, you might need up to 4 oz then attach a 3/0 Oct. Gami and use either a sandflee or piece of green crab. now if you are planning on also tryin for flounder. I wouldn't throw a heaver for them. I would use a med action rod 3 way swivel with a weight on one end. then about a 24-36 inch piece of mono/flour and a khale hook with a minnow and squid strip or a small live spot. Thats just what I would do. I would skip the bunker unless you are hitting the surf


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Are flounder really a daytime fish or do you really only catch them at night?


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll be out there too and haven't tried togging since the last P&S cleanup at IRI what, three years ago? Any thoughts on a Shimano Tekota spooled with 65lb PP on a MH 6.5' Tsunami? Should work for this, yes? I usually use it as a bottom fishing boat rod and it seems the concept is fairly similar.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> I wouldn't throw a heaver for them... I would skip the bunker unless you are hitting the surf


Is there any reason at all to chuck a piece of cut bunker or cut spot way out into the bay? Are there no blues in there?


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

you can cast out there if you like, but umm well there is ALOT of boat traffic, so be prepapared for that too, oh and the current really rips in there, ive seen 8oz not even thin about holding when casted out.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh ok, thanks mdram. I've never fished there before so I've got no idea what to expect...


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Caviman2201,

I'm no toggin pro, but be ready to lose a decent number of rigs. Your weights tend to get caught in the rocks a lot. Try attaching your weight to your rig with a rubber band...this will allow the rubber band to break off (losing your weight) and not the whole rig! ($$ / Time saver!!!)
Medium action rod is the way to go, you've gotta feel whats on the other end of the rod. 
Incoming tide as well as slack have always seemed to produce more from what I've read/seen.

Good luck, and post pics for us if ya can!

campNfish


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Genghis said:


> I'll be out there too and haven't tried togging since the last P&S cleanup at IRI what, three years ago? Any thoughts on a Shimano Tekota spooled with 65lb PP on a MH 6.5' Tsunami? Should work for this, yes? I usually use it as a bottom fishing boat rod and it seems the concept is fairly similar.


Yep, that'll work. I use a very similar setup for my bottom fishing boat rod, and have used it on the rail at the bulkhead too.

Just spoke with Bev over at Harbor Tackle and she's got plenty of sandfleas and expects to get a shipment of green crabs tomorrow. They open by 6am, so you can be in and out before the morning bite.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

bryanorosz said:


> Caviman2201,
> 
> I'm no toggin pro, but be ready to lose a decent number of rigs. Your weights tend to get caught in the rocks a lot. Try attaching your weight to your rig with a rubber band...this will allow the rubber band to break off (losing your weight) and not the whole rig! ($$ / Time saver!!!)
> Medium action rod is the way to go, you've gotta feel whats on the other end of the rod.
> ...


I intend to bring a camera... I was thinking the same thing with the weights except I was thinking of just tying them on with some 8lb mono so I can break them off if necessary...


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

i keep a bag of rubber bands in my tackle box just for the bulkhead


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

In that case, I guess I should buy a whole bunch of 2oz bank sinkers, eh?

I'm just curious... tog don't seem to get *that* big... 18" is a pretty nice size tog... why does everyone seem to want 50-plus pound test braid? Is it mainly for the abrasion resistance?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> In that case, I guess I should buy a whole bunch of 2oz bank sinkers, eh?


That's the ticket, but get some heavier ones for the bulkhead too.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

not to highjack but has anyone ever thought of using sputnik sinkers You think they would hang up but then pull free when the wire folds? Any thoughts. I have been thinkin about this for some time. I will have to try this here pretty soon


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*blues*

if you want blues they seem to be thick of the Rt50 bridge .... and cast larger tsunami jighead/shad ... like 6" and 2 oz weight .... heavy line and a stiff rod of 10' is ideal ... thorw on the upcurrnet side and jig it with the current and reel up when it reaches the bridge .... bring lots of lures as the snags are thick and the heavy line is for the snags and helps lifting your fish up ... 30lb min.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Is it mainly for the abrasion resistance?


Yep.. Once they got your bait, they will try to hide between the rocks. That's why make sure your drag is locked. 
When you try to free them between the rocks, your line will rub the rocks. 
You will feel the strength of the tog once they got your bait.
Just give it a try... it's totally fun..


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Wow, I didn't know that many of you were itching to get out this weekend. I can't wait to get out there. What's parking like there? Are you parking close to where you're fishing. I'll be driving a White Jetta ( Diesel ) with VA plates...and wearing a black Mac Tools hat. 

So sand fleas, minnows, and green crabs...got it!


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

whatever you do, dont let live green crabs in the bay, they are an invasive species


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Any other gear that's a must out there. Like Caviman, I've never been there and I'm sure we've all shown up somewhere and said to ourselves after the trip " next time I come I'm bringing......"
Know what I mean?

For starters someone mentioned rubber bands. What about rod holders/sand spikes? Bug spray? Can anyone think of anything they may have needed the first time they went out there that they didn't have?


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Bulkhead is like a fishing pier. You don't need rod hiolders. The parking is just on the side. You can even hold your rod and stand on your car.


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> not to highjack but has anyone ever thought of using sputnik sinkers You think they would hang up but then pull free when the wire folds? Any thoughts. I have been thinkin about this for some time. I will have to try this here pretty soon


They hold well, but either way, you probably end up losing a few sinkers. Sputniks are kinda pricey to be losing on snags.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

maybe a long handle net, just in case


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Before everyone gets too excited about catching tog, let me inject a little bit of reality here. The water is not that cold yet. Tog will not be present in big numbers. Anthony got a limit, but it means absolutely nothing since he is a tog zen master and they were the only 4 fish in the entire inlet. Remember everyone else got skunked. The fact that Surfchunker got a 18" fattie was a total fluke.  The fish got confused about which line was his and which one belonged to Anthony.

All I'm saying is, it's a heck of a lot of fun to go out and try, but don't be disillusioned when you only catch one or worse yet none. We can learn a lot from our resident skunk masters Husky and Fingers. They go at it all the time even though they rarely catch a fish and condemn all around them to lousy fishing, they never give up. 

See y'all out on the planks and if you end up in a tog blitz, PM me immediately and don't tell a soul about it!!!!!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

fishbait said:


> The fish got confused about which line was his and which one belonged to Anthony.


 LOL


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Forgot to mention...

...Fishbites work as well! (And stay on the hook, an added plus!!!)

campNfish


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

fishbait said:


> The fact that Surfchunker got a 18" fattie was a total fluke.  The fish got confused about which line was his and which one belonged to Anthony.


That really cracked me up. Funny thing was it was caught on a rod that I let him borrow, my "secret" bait and my patented tog rig. There are tog at the inlet and at the rt 50 bridge as well, don't think that the bulkhead is the only place to get them. Plus this weekend, Delaware opens back up.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Excuse Me*

I have what it takes ... Remember I'm Solar Powered ...... One Green Powered Fishing Machine


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Before everyone gets too excited about catching tog, let me inject a little bit of reality here. The water is not that cold yet. Tog will not be present in big numbers. Anthony got a limit, but it means absolutely nothing since he is a tog zen master and they were the only 4 fish in the entire inlet. Remember everyone else got skunked. The fact that Surfchunker got a 18" fattie was a total fluke.  The fish got confused about which line was his and which one belonged to Anthony.
> 
> All I'm saying is, it's a heck of a lot of fun to go out and try, but don't be disillusioned when you only catch one or worse yet none. We can learn a lot from our resident skunk masters Husky and Fingers. They go at it all the time even though they rarely catch a fish and condemn all around them to lousy fishing, they never give up.
> 
> See y'all out on the planks and if you end up in a tog blitz, PM me immediately and don't tell a soul about it!!!!!


Us: What a lovely parade... we love parades...
Fishbait: So guys, you're not going to catch anything because you're not Anthony
Us: Are those rainclouds building up? Oh No!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Are tog sensitive to the color of the line? I'm going to grab some braid tonight but I'm not sure if I should get yellow, green, red, OR put a flouro leader on there...


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

well i use chartreuse tritanium in 17lb, no problems


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> Us: What a lovely parade... we love parades...
> Fishbait: So guys, you're not going to catch anything because you're not Anthony
> Us: Are those rainclouds building up? Oh No!


Oops! :redface: Didn't mean to rain on the parade! Sorry! Tides are perfect for tog on Sat.



Caviman2201 said:


> Are tog sensitive to the color of the line? I'm going to grab some braid tonight but I'm not sure if I should get yellow, green, red, OR put a flouro leader on there...


Yellow scares the chit out of them. I never use anything bright. Go with the green. And, tog are not leader shy.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

tap, tap... bammm!!

thats how togs will bite... wait a second after the initial tap to set the hook... 

man... i got a itch I need to scratch... tap, tap... bam!!!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

so its not advisable to use circles w/ togs?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> so its not advisable to use circles w/ togs?


you can use circle if you like, but its more fun with j hooks... 

I've used circle but found the hook up ratio better with J.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> you can use circle if you like, but its more fun with j hooks...
> 
> I've used circle but found the hook up ratio better with J.


I found it to be completely opposite of that .. No fun with circles but hook up ratio was off the chart  ... If I cant set the hook on a tog I dont want to catch them


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*tog and hooks*

I believe you need a heavy hook set to keep them out of the snags ... so sounds like circles are less than the perfect hook ... you might hook more but then loose them in the snags


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

It would be neat to snorkel down and actually see the snags. We'd have a better idea of whats goin on down there. 

...I'd better drink another cold one! :beer:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> I believe you need a heavy hook set to keep them out of the snags ... so sounds like circles are less than the perfect hook ... you might hook more but then loose them in the snags


that's what I meant...  thanks SC.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

bryanorosz said:


> It would be neat to snorkel down and actually see the snags. We'd have a better idea of whats goin on down there.
> 
> ...I'd better drink another cold one! :beer:


you can actually see them on these videos...

http://www.neangling.com/UnderwaterVideos.htm


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> I believe you need a heavy hook set to keep them out of the snags ... so sounds like circles are less than the perfect hook ... you might hook more but then loose them in the snags


Setting the hook has no bearing on keeping them out of snags ... Once you set the hook it imperative to keep him off the bottom . I hooked more and caught more with circles and snags weren't an issue either ... Just wasnt fun


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok, so who all is gonna be standing at the bulkhead tomorrow, what time do you intend to get there and what kinda car will you be in?

As for me, 

8:30-9am, white Chevy Cobalt


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't know what time yet. Proabably around then. In FBs Lexus LS400.

It'll be me, fishbait, okimavich, and frenchie.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

can't wait to put faces to names, finally...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

See y'all there - we're looking more like afternoon...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*You'll recognize them real easy.*



Caviman2201 said:


> can't wait to put faces to names, finally...


They're all ugly!!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> They're all ugly!!!


LOL. Don't take this the wrong way but I think these guys are very attractive .


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Don't know GC.*

I wouldn't want to come accross them in a dark alley!!

I wish I can you guys at OC tomorrow. Man, I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

don't forget this handsome bloke!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/910194-R1-15-25A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

I'll have to catch you guys in the spring or another weekend. I can't make it down this weekend, something came up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

This HAS to be the best post in all the time I have been at P&S! Peterkin was all excited to go Toggin with the boyz until he saw that picture of French and quickly, and smartly, got out of the commitment. You have to be careful flashing such scary pictures around the net, French!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> This HAS to be the best post in all the time I have been at P&S! Peterkin was all excited to go Toggin with the boyz until he saw that picture of French and quickly, and smartly, got out of the commitment. You have to be careful flashing such scary pictures around the net, French!


haahaa...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

I'll be at the bulkhead sunday morning. if you see a big beat up van with hobie kayak on top, that's me. :fishing:


----------



## peterkin (Sep 16, 2002)

...that wasn't it! Heck, I'm still excited, only now it's excitement about how well you guys will do out there. I really really wanted to go, but sheet happens.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> This HAS to be the best post in all the time I have been at P&S! Peterkin was all excited to go Toggin with the boyz until he saw that picture of French and quickly, and smartly, got out of the commitment. You have to be careful flashing such scary pictures around the net, French!


Yeah, no kidding. I originally looked at this thread from my Palm. For some reason, it ended up in an infinite loop looking at French's gallery at photobucket. Couldn't get away. 

Ended up having to hit the big reset to stop looking at him.

Gawd, that was scary.  
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

rotflmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Caviman2201 said:


> Ok, so who all is gonna be standing at the bulkhead tomorrow, what time do you intend to get there and what kinda car will you be in?
> 
> As for me,
> 
> 8:30-9am, white Chevy Cobalt


7.30 or so, Blue Hyundai van with VA plates-- 6'0, beard, red Nats hat


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> LOL. Don't take this the wrong way but I think these guys are very attractive .


Notice all those empty plates and soda cans ... and these guys are still eating !!!

Wish I could tog with you all. But I am going to a pig roast  mmmmmm Le Chon


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been working on my Tog technique for about 4 years now. I am finally at the point where I feel confident about what I am using and the number of fish I am catching. I currently use a 8ft tica with a Penn 650 spooled with a top shot of 80lb PP. I put on a 3oz egg sinker then a palomar knot to a 150lb swivel. Then approximately 6-8" of 40lb mono to a virginia style blackfish hook size 4 or 5. I almost never loose my weight and swivel. As a matter of fact the last two times I went toggin at IRI I did not loose one rig all day. And I was in the fish good too. Sandfleas will get bit more but green crabs will catch the bigger fish. The other thing I have learned is to be patient. Now this might sound totally off base because most people say you need to be very fast with a hookset after the first strike but I have learned that tog will come pick at a bait several times without taking the bait into their mouth. I wait until I get a solid hit before setting the hook. If I get stripped before that happens, oh well, I re-bait and put it back in the same place, he will come back Patience is the key with these bait stealers. Basically it is tap, tap, wait, tap tap tap, wait, TAP TAP, BAM HOOK SET, FISH ON.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishforever said:


> I have been working on my Tog technique for about 4 years now. I am finally at the point where I feel confident about what I am using and the number of fish I am catching. I currently use a 8ft tica with a Penn 650 spooled with a top shot of 80lb PP. I put on a 3oz egg sinker then a palomar knot to a 150lb swivel. Then approximately 6-8" of 40lb mono to a virginia style blackfish hook size 4 or 5. I almost never loose my weight and swivel. As a matter of fact the last two times I went toggin at IRI I did not loose one rig all day. And I was in the fish good too. Sandfleas will get bit more but green crabs will catch the bigger fish. The other thing I have learned is to be patient. Now this might sound totally off base because most people say you need to be very fast with a hookset after the first strike but I have learned that tog will come pick at a bait several times without taking the bait into their mouth. I wait until I get a solid hit before setting the hook. If I get stripped before that happens, oh well, I re-bait and put it back in the same place, he will come back Patience is the key with these bait stealers. Basically it is tap, tap, wait, tap tap tap, wait, TAP TAP, BAM HOOK SET, FISH ON.


sounds like you are using a modified carolina rig... I think I will try that. yup, tap, tap BAM!!


----------

